# Asus Z87 Deluxe : Mainstream Flagship  - Unboxing & Closer Look



## darklord (Nov 5, 2013)

It's a well known fact that Asus caters to the Gamers & Overclockers through their ROG series but that doesn't mean their Mainstream lineup is neglected. Take a look at this Z87 Deluxe board and you will understand what I am saying. Feature packed to the core! Fulfills almost all requirements of an enthusiast who isn't essentially a hardcore overclocker.​


*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Z87%20Deluxe/2.jpg


*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Z87%20Deluxe/3.jpg


*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Z87%20Deluxe/4.jpg


*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Z87%20Deluxe/5.jpg


*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Z87%20Deluxe/6.jpg


*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Z87%20Deluxe/7.jpg


*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Z87%20Deluxe/8.jpg


*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Z87%20Deluxe/9.jpg


*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Z87%20Deluxe/10.jpg


*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Z87%20Deluxe/11.jpg


*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Z87%20Deluxe/12.jpg


*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Z87%20Deluxe/13.jpg


*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Z87%20Deluxe/14.jpg


*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Z87%20Deluxe/15.jpg


*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Z87%20Deluxe/16.jpg


*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Z87%20Deluxe/17.jpg


*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Z87%20Deluxe/18.jpg


*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Z87%20Deluxe/20.jpg


*i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae286/ameygokhale/Asus%20Z87%20Deluxe/22.jpg



*Specifications* - 



CPU
Intel® Socket 1150 for 4[SUP]th[/SUP] Generation Core™ i7/Core™ i5/Core™ i3/Pentium®/Celeron® Processors
Supports Intel® 22 nm CPU
Supports Intel® Turbo Boost Technology 2.0
* The Intel® Turbo Boost Technology 2.0 support depends on the CPU types.


Chipset
Intel® Z87


Memory
4 x DIMM, Max. 32GB, DDR3 3000(O.C.)/2933(O.C.)/2800(O.C.)/2666(O.C.)/2600(O.C.)/2500(O.C.)/2400(O.C.) MHz Memory
Dual Channel Memory Architecture
Supports Intel® Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)
* Hyper DIMM support is subject to the physical characteristics of individual CPUs. 
* Refer to www.asus.com for the Memory QVL (Qualified Vendors Lists).


Graphic
Integrated Graphics Processor
Multi-VGA output support : HDMI/DisplayPort 1.2 /Mini DisplayPort ports *[SUP]1[/SUP]
- Supports HDMI with max. resolution 4096 x 2160 @ 24 Hz / 2560 x 1600 @ 60 Hz
- Supports Mini DisplayPort with max. resolution 4096 x 2160 @ 24 Hz / 3840 x 2160 @ 60 Hz
Maximum shared memory of 1024 MB
Supports Intel® HD Graphics, InTru™ 3D, Quick Sync Video, Clear Video HD Technology, Insider™
Supports up to 3 displays simultaneously


Multi-GPU Support
Supports NVIDIA® Quad-GPU SLI™ Technology *[SUP]2[/SUP]
Supports AMD Quad-GPU CrossFireX™ Technology
Supports AMD 3-Way CrossFireX™ Technology


Expansion Slots
2 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 or dual x8)
1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4 mode)
4 x PCIe 2.0 x1 


Storage
*Intel® Z87 chipset : *
6 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), yellow
Support Raid 0, 1, 5, 10
Supports Intel® Dynamic Storage Accelerator, Intel® Smart Response Technology, Intel® Rapid Start Technology, Intel® Smart Connect Technology*[SUP]3[/SUP]
*ASMedia® ASM1061 controller : **[SUP]4[/SUP]
4 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), dark brown


LAN
Intel® I217V, 1 x Gigabit LAN Controller(s)
Realtek® 8111GR, 1 x Gigabit LAN Controller(s)
Dual Gigabit LAN controllers- 802.3az Energy Efficient Ethernet (EEE) appliance
Intel® LAN- Dual interconnect between the Integrated LAN controller and Physical Layer (PHY)


Wireless Data Network
Wi-Fi 802.11a/b/g/n/ac*[SUP]5[/SUP]
Supports dual band frequency 2.4/5 GHz


Bluetooth
Bluetooth V4.0
Bluetooth V3.0+HS


Audio
Realtek® ALC1150 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
- Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking
- High quality 112 dB SNR stereo playback output (Line-out at rear) and 104 dB SNR recording input (Line-in)
*Audio Feature :*
- Absolute Pitch 192kHz/ 24-bit True BD Lossless Sound
- Blu-ray audio layer Content Protection 
- DTS Ultra PC II
- DTS Connect
- Optical S/PDIF out port(s) at back panel


USB Ports
*Intel® Z87 chipset :*
4 x USB 3.0/2.0 port(s)
*Intel® Z87 chipset :*
8 x USB 2.0/1.1 port(s) (4 at back panel, black, 4 at mid-board)
*ASMedia® USB 3.0 controller :*
4 x USB 3.0/2.0 port(s) (4 at back panel, blue)


Special Features
*ASUS Dual Intelligent Processors 4 with 4-Way Optimization :*
- The tuning key perfectly consolidates ASUS-exclusive DIGI+ Power Control, TPU, EPU, and Fan Xpert 2 optimize the digital power setting, system performance, power saving and whole system cooling configuration
*ASUS 5X Protection :*
- ASUS DIGI+ VRM - 16 Phase digital power design
- ASUS Enhanced DRAM Overcurrent Protection - Short circuit damage prevention
- ASUS ESD Guards - Enhanced ESD protection
- ASUS High-Quality 5K-Hour Solid Capacitors - 2.5x long lifespan with excellent durability
- ASUS Stainless Steel Back I/O - 3x more durable corrosion-resistant coating
*ASUS EPU :*
- EPU
- EPU switch
*ASUS Digital Power Design :*
- Industry leading Digital 16 Phase CPU Power Design
- Industry leading Digital 2 Phase DRAM Power Design
- ASUS DIGI+ VRM Utility
- CPU Power Utility
- DRAM Power Utility
*ASUS Wi-Fi GO!*
- Wi-Fi GO! Function: Media Streaming Hub, Smart Motion Control, Remote Desktop, Remote Keyboard & Mouse, File Transfer, Capture & Send
- Wi-Fi Engine for network sharing and connection: Client Mode, AP Mode
- Wi-Fi GO! & NFC Remote for portable Smartphone/Tablet, supporting iOS & Android systems
*ASUS Exclusive Features* :
- USB BIOS Flashback
- MemOK!
- AI Suite 3
- Ai Charger+
- USB Charger+
- Anti-Surge
- Onboard Button : Power/Reset
- Front Panel USB 3.0 Support
- ASUS UEFI BIOS EZ Mode featuring friendly graphics user interface
- Network iControl
- USB 3.0 Boost
- Disk Unlocker
*ASUS Quiet Thermal Solution* :
- Stylish Fanless Design Heat-pipe solution
- ASUS Fan Xpert 2
*ASUS EZ DIY :*
- DirectKey
- Precision Tweaker 2
- ASUS O.C. Profile
- ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3
- ASUS EZ Flash 2
- Multi-language BIOS
*ASUS Q-Design :*
- ASUS Q-Shield
- ASUS Q-Code
- ASUS Q-LED (CPU, DRAM, VGA, Boot Device LED)
- ASUS Q-Slot
- ASUS Q-DIMM
- ASUS Q-Connector
*100% All High-quality Conductive Polymer Capacitors*
*Overclocking Protection :*
- ASUS C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall)


Operating System Support
Windows® 8.1
Windows® 8
Windows® 7 


Back I/O Ports
1 x DisplayPort
1 x HDMI
2 x LAN (RJ45) port(s)
6 x USB 3.0 (blue)
1 x Optical S/PDIF out
1 x Bluetooth V4.0 connector(s) for ASUS Wi-Fi GO! card
1 x USB BIOS Flashback Button(s)
1 x Mini DisplayPort(s)


Internal I/O Ports
1 x USB 3.0 connector(s) support(s) additional 2 USB 3.0 port(s) (19-pin)
2 x USB 2.0 connector(s) support(s) additional 4 USB 2.0 port(s)
1 x TPM header
10 x SATA 6Gb/s connector(s)
1 x CPU Fan connector(s) (1 x 4 -pin)
1 x CPU OPT Fan connector(s) (1 x 4 -pin)
4 x Chassis Fan connector(s) (4 x 4 -pin)
1 x S/PDIF out header(s)
1 x 24-pin EATX Power connector(s)
1 x 8-pin ATX 12V Power connector(s)
1 x Front panel connector(s)
1 x DirectKey Button(s)
1 x DRCT header(s)
1 x MemOK! button(s)
1 x TPU switch(es)
1 x EPU switch(es)
1 x Power-on button(s)
1 x Reset button(s)
1 x Clear CMOS button(s)


Accessories
User's manual
ASUS Q-Shield
6 x SATA 6Gb/s cable(s)
1 x SLI bridge(s)
1 x Q-connector(s) (2 in 1)
1 x Wi-Fi Antenna(s)


BIOS
64 Mb Flash ROM, UEFI AMI BIOS, PnP, DMI2.7, WfM2.0, SM BIOS 2.7, ACPI 5.0, Multi-language BIOS,
ASUS EZ Flash 2, ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3, My Favorites, Quick Note, Last Modified log, F12 PrintScreen, F3 Shortcut functions, and ASUS DRAM SPD (Serial Presence Detect) memory information


Manageability
WfM 2.0, DMI 2.7, WOL by PME, PXE


Support Disc
Drivers
ASUS Utilities
EZ Update
Anti-virus software (OEM version)


Form Factor
ATX Form Factor
12 inch x 9.6 inch ( 30.5 cm x 24.4 cm ) 


Note
*1: DP 1.2 Multi-Stream Transport compliant, supports DP 1.2 monitor daisy chain up to 3 displays
*2: With 2 PCIex16 graphics card.
*3: Supports on Intel® Core™ processor family
*4: These SATA ports are for data hard drivers only. ATAPI devices are not supported.
*5: The Wi-Fi standard of 802.11ac will be restricted by countries' regulations. Wi-Fi 802.11ac feature will be supported under the complete 11ac eco-system environment.


*Specifications Source*

*Test Sample Courtsey - Asus India


Thanks,
Amey*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 5, 2013)

put pics in spoiler. it eats up large bandwidth


----------



## darklord (Nov 5, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> put pics in spoiler. it eats up large bandwidth



I thought the title was pretty suggestive


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 5, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> put pics in spoiler. it eats up large bandwidth



Images in 'Spoiler' gets loaded along with the whole page too. Better use thumbnails.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 5, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Images in 'Spoiler' gets loaded along with the whole page too. Better use thumbnails.



but not in mobiles


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 5, 2013)

good points and great presentation


----------

